# Chief Aj Peach Pit Carving.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Carved this. Saw the Chief in it, so I dragged him out of the pit!















































Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice pit

Is that a Crown Royal bag I see???


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yup, is certainly is. The bags make stunning back drops, don'tcha think?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I do think so...and you know it sure is fun getting the backdrops!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good combo = Hard liquor and sharp knives!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

takes a sharp eye to pick that pick out !!!! 
amazing job mate !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Good combo = Hard liquor and sharp knives!


Yay bo! Been there done that got the bloody mess!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great Pit carve. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, everybody.

That santa looks like a fungi to hang out with...


----------

